# Alb Gold Trophy 2007



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

Wollte mal wissen ob jemand von euch dort mitradelt?


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. August 2007)

nä! Ich mag diese Flachlandhügel ned. Ich geh bei den Sägezähnen kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müllerchen (23. August 2007)

jo so aus dem höhenprofil raus ists jetzt net DIE hammerstrecke. aber so zum einstieg denke ich wird sie ganz gut sein. will mich ja net gleich derbe blamieren


----------



## null.ahnung (23. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin letztes Jahr die 105km mitgefahren,und es hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
Die Strecke hat nur wenig Höhenmeter(1600),und ist daher ziemlich schnell.
90% auf festen Waldwegen,und daher auch bei Regen sehr gut fahrbar.Es fahren auch relativ viel Profis mit.
Ich kann leider dieses Jahr terminlich nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Müllerchen (24. August 2007)

wie lange hast du für die strecke gebraucht, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Stromberg (24. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin letztes Jahr die 105km mitgefahren,und es hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
> Die Strecke hat nur wenig Höhenmeter(1600),und ist daher ziemlich schnell.
> 90% auf festen Waldwegen,und daher auch bei Regen sehr gut fahrbar.Es fahren auch relativ viel Profis mit.
> ...





Müllerchen schrieb:


> wie lange hast du für die strecke gebraucht, wenn ich fragen darf?


Die Strecken 2006 und 2007 haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Der Startort/ die Strecke wechseln alle zwei Jahre zwischen Trochtelfingen und Münsingen. Die Streckencharakteristik ist aber in etwa gleich.


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Die Strecken 2006 und 2007 haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Der Startort/ die Strecke wechseln alle zwei Jahre zwischen Trochtelfingen und Münsingen. Die Streckencharakteristik ist aber in etwa gleich.



Doch haben sie! Ist genau die gleiche Strecke, nur wechselt jedes Jahr der Start/Zielort - dadurch wirkt sie anders ist aber nach wie vor die gleiche! Nur 2005 bei der DM war die Strecke komplett anders, da wurden ja auch 3 Runden gefahren.
Die Zeiten hängen eigentlich hauptsächlich vom Wetter ab. Bei schönem Wetter (die letzten 3 Jahre) bestimmt 30min schneller als bei schlechtem (die drei Jahre davor). Bei Regen ist nicht nichteinmal die Strecke das Problem, sondern eher die Kälte auf der Alp im Oktober - bei ca. 5-10 Grad und strömendem Regen wirds irgendwann richtig kalt...


----------



## Stromberg (28. August 2007)

OK, Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Nessiesaurier (29. August 2007)

Ich hab auch vor daran teilzunehmen! Ich seh´s als Saisonabschluß bevor es wieder etwas ruhiger wird und bei der Feierabendrunde wieder weniger Tageslicht zur Verfügung steht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## arnte (4. September 2007)

ich bin dieses jahr auch das zweite mal dabei.

schöner saisonausklang für den ab und zu mountainbikelnden rennradler...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2007)

Prima Saisonabschluss! Bin dabei, wenn ich nicht schon in St. Wendel in der Woche davor starte...aber die Zeichen stehen eher für die Alb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Prima Saisonabschluss! Bin dabei, wenn ich nicht schon in St. Wendel in der Woche davor starte...aber die Zeichen stehen eher für die Alb.



Ja, so ähnlich ist das bei mir auch. Außerdem gehört das Rennen zur German Bike Masters Serie und die hab ich komplett gemeldet...
Ich hoffe nur fürs Wetter - hab da schon wirklich übles erlebt - kalt und nass in Kombination ist irgendwie der totale Spaßkiller...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2007)

Ach komm, schlechtes Wetter bei der Alb Gold Trophy gehört wie die Sahne zum Erdbeerkuchen oder wie der Schlaftablettensprecher zu Sog-Sport


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ach komm, schlechtes Wetter bei der Alb Gold Trophy gehört wie die Sahne zum Erdbeerkuchen oder wie der Schlaftablettensprecher zu Sog-Sport



Nun ja, auf beides könnte ich gut verzichten!
Mein erstes Jahr auf bei der AlbGold Trophy werde ich nie vergessen. Dreck, Wasser von oben, von unten. Nach 30km die Kette gerissen und 1 Zahn beim mittleren Blatt abgerissen (das Blatt besitze ich heut noch als Andenken). Kettennieter ausgepackt und gleich mal geschrottet, weil Billigteil. Die vorbeikommenden Leute nach einem Kettennieter angebettelt - nach 10min hält einer an und hilft mir die Kette zu nieten (ewiger Dank sei ihm sicher) - daraufhin bin ich mit dem kleinen und dem großen Blatt weitergefahren, weil das mittlere ständig die Kette hochgerissen hat. Irgendwann war die Brille versaut ohne Ende also hab ich sie abgezogen - das werde ich im Leben nie wieder tun! Nach 3:32h bin ich ins Ziel gekommen, knallrote Augen nix mehr gesehen - es hat 3 Tage gedauert bis der ganze Dreck wieder raus war!!!
Und die beiden folgenden Jahre waren nicht viel besser, nur ich war etwas klüger und hatte Schutzbleche, anständiges Werkzeug und die Brille immer auf - in einer Flasche pures Wasser zum Brille putzen und etwas schneller.
Das Jahr drauf war super Wetter und ich krank! Das nächste Jahr war auch gut und letztes Jahr wars so lala, hat ca. 30min vor dem Rennen aufgehört zu regnen (ich hatte wieder ein Schutzblech dran) - mal sehen was dieses Jahr kommt


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2007)

Oha, nach den Erfahrungen bedarf deine Abneigung keiner Erklärung mehr. 

Münsingen 2001 auf der Langstrecke kenne ich auch noch zu gut, als es das ganze Rennen siffte und ab der letzten Verpflege alles noch in einen großen Wolkenbruch überging  Ein Mitstreiter hatte nen Kettenriss und ich leihte ihm leichtsinnigerweise (hätte es evtl. auch brauchen können) meinen Kettennieter. Nachdem es mit der Übergabe nach dem Rennen nicht so recht klappte, schickte er mir zum Dank eine komplett neue Variante meines an ihn verliehenen Park-Tools-Nieter, da er dank meiner Hilfe noch den 1. Platz in seiner AK retten konnte.

Auf längeren Strecken und bei Schlamm habe ich sogar eine Ersatzkette in der Trikottasche mit dabei, nachdem ich schon mal bei einem Gebirgsmarathon auf der Langstrecke nach 1000hm die komplette Kette verlor (die Warnung "Kette!" des Hinterherfahrenden verhinderte ein gefährliches Ins-Leere-Treten). Die Ersatzkette bewährte sich die nächsten 2000hm, aber dann war die auch fertig wegen dem Schlamm und vor allem den schon im Vorfeld verschlissenen Kettenblättern (verbrauchte Kettenblätter machen sich bei mir erst bei Schlamm fatal durch Klemmer bemerkbar). Regelmässige Antriebsduschen in Gebirgsbächen und kleinen Miniwasserfällen am Wegesrand verhinderten den völligen Garaus.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Oha, nach den Erfahrungen bedarf deine Abneigung keiner Erklärung mehr.
> 
> Münsingen 2001 auf der Langstrecke kenne ich auch noch zu gut, als es das ganze Rennen siffte und ab der letzten Verpflege alles noch in einen großen Wolkenbruch überging  Ein Mitstreiter hatte nen Kettenriss und ich leihte ihm leichtsinnigerweise (hätte es evtl. auch brauchen können) meinen Kettennieter. Nachdem es mit der Übergabe nach dem Rennen nicht so recht klappte, schickte er mir zum Dank eine komplett neue Variante meines an ihn verliehenen Park-Tools-Nieter, da er dank meiner Hilfe noch den 1. Platz in seiner AK retten konnte.
> 
> Auf längeren Strecken und bei Schlamm habe ich sogar eine Ersatzkette in der Trikottasche mit dabei, nachdem ich schon mal bei einem Gebirgsmarathon auf der Langstrecke nach 1000hm die komplette Kette verlor (die Warnung "Kette!" des Hinterherfahrenden verhinderte ein gefährliches Ins-Leere-Treten). Die Ersatzkette bewährte sich die nächsten 2000hm, aber dann war die auch fertig wegen dem Schlamm und vor allem den schon im Vorfeld verschlissenen Kettenblättern (verbrauchte Kettenblätter machen sich bei mir erst bei Schlamm fatal durch Klemmer bemerkbar). Regelmässige Antriebsduschen in Gebirgsbächen und kleinen Miniwasserfällen am Wegesrand verhinderten den völligen Garaus.



Und nun rate mal welches Jahr mein erstes Jahr auf der Strecke war! Richtig 2001 ))))
Wobei ne Ersatzkette hatte ich jetzt noch nie dabei. Kettennieter und Stift (bzw. Kettenschloss weils schneller geht) hab ich nun immer dabei, aber ne komplette Kette nicht. Wobei ich in Furtwangen 2005 auch die Kette verloren hab, konnte sie aber wieder im Gebüsch auftreiben, montieren und weiterfahren  - die Leute haben mich vielleicht komisch angeschaut...


----------



## Haferstroh (5. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und nun rate mal welches Jahr mein erstes Jahr auf der Strecke war! Richtig 2001 ))))
> Wobei ne Ersatzkette hatte ich jetzt noch nie dabei. Kettennieter und Stift (bzw. Kettenschloss weils schneller geht) hab ich nun immer dabei, aber ne komplette Kette nicht. Wobei ich in Furtwangen 2005 auch die Kette verloren hab, konnte sie aber wieder im GebÃ¼sch auftreiben, montieren und weiterfahren  - die Leute haben mich vielleicht komisch angeschaut...



Lol, auch die Kette verlorn? Wir sollten auf 7-fach zurÃ¼ckrÃ¼sten, oder ich nehme die Kette von meinem Motorrad ;-)

Lange ist es her, aber das damalige Wetter in MÃ¼nsingen 01 hat geprÃ¤gt und hÃ¤lt damit auch die Erinnerungen wach  Weiss nicht ob du da schon vorne weg bist am Start, aber gleich in der ersten Kurve ausserhalb der Stadt hat es gleich einen dermassen schlagartig hingeworfen und ist seinem Bike hinterher quer durchs Starterfeld geruscht, was aber noch glimpflich ausging  Bei dem was auf den Strecken so alles Kurioses passiert, wÃ¼rden die Leute immer komisch schauen  
Ich versuche aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden von der Mitnahme einer kompletten Ersatzkette abzusehen, aber wenn es schon am Start deutlich regnet, dann kommt ebenso eine mit wie bei langen Gebirgsmarathons, wo es nicht auf jede Minute ankommt. Ich verwende die billigste Sram-Kette fÃ¼r 13â¬ (hÃ¤lt genauso wie die teuren), aber wechsle sie dafÃ¼r hÃ¤ufig und habe immer das ruhige Gewissen, daÃ das wichtigste Antriebsteil neuwertig ist. Die XT-BlÃ¤tter sind mir zu teuer zum hÃ¤ufigen Tausch, aber da hilft es sehr entscheidend gegen Kettenklemmer, wenn man sie Ã¶fters ausbaut und den entstehenden Grat an seitlich von den ZÃ¤hnen entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnte (5. September 2007)

gibt es dieses jahr eigentlich auch wieder eine organisierte streckenbesichtigung am wochenende vorher?


----------



## Otzi (5. September 2007)

wozu?

die Strecke braucht man wirklich nicht besichtigen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Doch haben sie! Ist genau die gleiche Strecke, nur wechselt jedes Jahr der Start/Zielort - dadurch wirkt sie anders ist aber nach wie vor die gleiche! Nur 2005 bei der DM war die Strecke komplett anders, da wurden ja auch 3 Runden gefahren.
> Die Zeiten hängen eigentlich hauptsächlich vom Wetter ab. Bei schönem Wetter (die letzten 3 Jahre) bestimmt 30min schneller als bei schlechtem (die drei Jahre davor). Bei Regen ist nicht nichteinmal die Strecke das Problem, sondern eher die Kälte auf der Alp im Oktober - bei ca. 5-10 Grad und strömendem Regen wirds irgendwann richtig kalt...



Hi

Weißt du wo man die Ergebnisliste vom letzten Jahr für die Kurzstrecke nachschauen kann? 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Lol, auch die Kette verlorn? Wir sollten auf 7-fach zurückrüsten, oder ich nehme die Kette von meinem Motorrad ;-)
> 
> Lange ist es her, aber das damalige Wetter in Münsingen 01 hat geprägt und hält damit auch die Erinnerungen wach  Weiss nicht ob du da schon vorne weg bist am Start, aber gleich in der ersten Kurve ausserhalb der Stadt hat es gleich einen dermassen schlagartig hingeworfen und ist seinem Bike hinterher quer durchs Starterfeld geruscht, was aber noch glimpflich ausging  Bei dem was auf den Strecken so alles Kurioses passiert, würden die Leute immer komisch schauen
> Ich versuche aus Gewichtsgründen von der Mitnahme einer kompletten Ersatzkette abzusehen, aber wenn es schon am Start deutlich regnet, dann kommt ebenso eine mit wie bei langen Gebirgsmarathons, wo es nicht auf jede Minute ankommt. Ich verwende die billigste Sram-Kette für 13 (hält genauso wie die teuren), aber wechsle sie dafür häufig und habe immer das ruhige Gewissen, daß das wichtigste Antriebsteil neuwertig ist. Die XT-Blätter sind mir zu teuer zum häufigen Tausch, aber da hilft es sehr entscheidend gegen Kettenklemmer, wenn man sie öfters ausbaut und den entstehenden Grat an seitlich von den Zähnen entfernt



Nun ja, mein mittleres Blatt war hinüber (von Neustadt her), Kette und Ritzel hatte ich getauscht, aber das Blatt nicht, deshalb hats mir (im Regen) ständig die Kette hochgezogen und dabei ging das Schloss auf und die Kette flöten...
Nö, 2001 war ich nicht vorne, das war mein 1. Rennjahr, da war ich froh durchzukommen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Weißt du wo man die Ergebnisliste vom letzten Jahr für die Kurzstrecke nachschauen kann?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte Lang und Mittel, aber nicht die ganz kurze. Brauchst Du die 30er?

Ah, erst nachschauen dann schreiben, hab die Ergebnisse doch im Internet gefunden, war letztes Jahr auch schon BR-Timing:
http://www.br-timing.de/html/2006.html


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lang und Mittel, aber nicht die ganz kurze. Brauchst Du die 30er?
> 
> Ah, erst nachschauen dann schreiben, hab die Ergebnisse doch im Internet gefunden, war letztes Jahr auch schon BR-Timing:
> http://www.br-timing.de/html/2006.html



Hi Klaus

Super! Danke dafür. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


PS: Ich hab dich beim Zieleinlauf in Singen gesehen.  Hab mit nem Kumpel nach unserem Zieleinlauf nämlich noch bei euch zugeschaut. 
In Singen bin ich 30 Km gefahren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Klaus
> 
> Super! Danke dafür.
> 
> ...



Na hättest Du doch was gesagt, ich kann die Leute immer nicht zuordnen (also vom Forum her), so 4-5 Leute kenn ich inzwischen persönlich, aber das ist ja eher wenig. Und von den IBC-Trikots hab ich in Singen mehrere gesehen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Na hättest Du doch was gesagt, ich kann die Leute immer nicht zuordnen (also vom Forum her), so 4-5 Leute kenn ich inzwischen persönlich, aber das ist ja eher wenig. Und von den IBC-Trikots hab ich in Singen mehrere gesehen...



Naja ich war mir erst nicht ganz sicher aber inzwischen bin ich sicher, dass du es warst. 

Ok, nächstes mal sprech ich dich an. 

Aber ein IBC-Trikot hab ich nicht, da ich nicht im Forumsteam bin. 

Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich in Münsingen mitfahren soll aber leider ists so ne arg weite Anfahrt bis dorthin, naja mal schaun ist ja noch weng Zeit. 


Grüße


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Naja ich war mir erst nicht ganz sicher aber inzwischen bin ich sicher, dass du es warst.
> 
> Ok, nächstes mal sprech ich dich an.
> 
> ...



Und wieso bist Du Dir jetzt so sicher? Waren noch 2 andere mit unserem Trikot auf der selben Strecke! Gut das eine war meine Freundin, die kannst Du schon von mir unterscheiden... )) 
Ach so Du hattest gar keins! Aber waren einige auf der Strecke und im Zielbereich hab ich auch ein paar gesehen...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. September 2007)

*Und wieso bist Du Dir jetzt so sicher? Waren noch 2 andere mit unserem Trikot auf der selben Strecke! Gut das eine war meine Freundin, die kannst Du schon von mir unterscheiden... )) *

 Ja die Unterscheidung ist kein Problem, erstens hast du extrem ähnlich ausgesehn wie auf deinem Avatarbild als du in die Kurve gegangen bist  und außerdem - und das ist das wesentlichste ist mir beim Zuschauen aufgefallen, dass du bald nach dem Sieger ins Ziel gekommen bist und du warst der einzige der so weit vorne war von denen von deinem Team. 
Daher mußt du es gewesen sein. 

*Ach so Du hattest gar keins! 

Aber waren einige auf der Strecke und im Zielbereich hab ich auch ein paar gesehen...*

Jap stimmt.

Grüße

PS: Fährst du in Furtwangen auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> *Und wieso bist Du Dir jetzt so sicher? Waren noch 2 andere mit unserem Trikot auf der selben Strecke! Gut das eine war meine Freundin, die kannst Du schon von mir unterscheiden... )) *
> 
> Ja die Unterscheidung ist kein Problem, erstens hast du extrem ähnlich ausgesehn wie auf deinem Avatarbild als du in die Kurve gegangen bist  und außerdem - und das ist das wesentlichste ist mir beim Zuschauen aufgefallen, dass du bald nach dem Sieger ins Ziel gekommen bist und du warst der einzige der so weit vorne war von denen von deinem Team.
> Daher mußt du es gewesen sein.
> ...



Wow hast Du gute Augen, wenn man die Größe des Avitarbildes bedenkt, und dass man da eigentlich nix sieht! Aber gut, ich bin als erstes vom Team reingekommen - Marc, der stärker ist war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs - und einige andere sind nicht gefahren...

Ja, ist geplant, ich möchte in Furtwangen die 90er fahren, und so wie es aussieht werden da deutlich mehr von uns sein, als in Singen - könnte sein, dass es da schwerer wird mich zu erkennen. Der blaue Helm ist auch hin, den hab ich am Mittwoch zerstört, nun hab ich auch einen in Orange...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. September 2007)

Wow hast Du gute Augen, wenn man die Größe des Avitarbildes bedenkt, und dass man da eigentlich nix sieht! Aber gut, ich bin als erstes vom Team reingekommen - Marc, der stärker ist war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs - und einige andere sind nicht gefahren...

Ahja ok. 

Ja, ist geplant, ich möchte in Furtwangen die 90er fahren, und so wie es aussieht werden da deutlich mehr von uns sein, als in Singen - könnte sein, dass es da schwerer wird mich zu erkennen. Der blaue Helm ist auch hin, den hab ich am Mittwoch zerstört, nun hab ich auch einen in Orange... 

Und bist mitgefahren und wie ists gelaufen?  

Grüße
Martin


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Wow hast Du gute Augen, wenn man die Größe des Avitarbildes bedenkt, und dass man da eigentlich nix sieht! Aber gut, ich bin als erstes vom Team reingekommen - Marc, der stärker ist war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs - und einige andere sind nicht gefahren...
> 
> Ahja ok.
> 
> ...



Hör mir blos auf! Ich hab 4 Schläuche gebraucht! auf 90km - d.h. alle 22,5km einen...
Reifen augeschlitzt, dachte es wäre ein Durchschlag weils so schnell ging, und dann gleich wieder ein Platten - dann hab ich was in den Reifen gelegt, hat auch ne Weile gehalten, irgendwann hatte ich wieder einen Platten, dann hab ich noch einen Schlauch beim Aufpumpen gekillt (das Ventil ist beim Abziehen der Pumpe abgerissen) der 5. hatt dann gehalten     
Reine Fahrzeit super, unter 4h - also was solls...


----------



## arnte (19. September 2007)

ich kopier mal kurz von der alb-gold website:

AKTUELL: Streckenbesichtigung am 23.09.

Am Sonntag, 23.09.2007, werden wir von Münsingen aus eine in Gruppen geführte Streckenbesichtigung anbieten. Start ist um 9.30 Uhr an der Alenberghalle in Münsingen. Gefahren wird in Gruppen unterschiedlicher Leistungs- klassen auf der Kurz- und Mitteldistanz.
Bitte beachten: Dies ist kein Rennen!!! Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht. Den Anweisungen der Gruppenführer ist Folge zu leisten. Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigenes Risiko und der Veranstalter lehnt jegliche Haftung ab! Für Verpflegung, Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe usw. hat jede selbst zu sorgen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. September 2007)

Hm, ich glaub für mich lohnt sich das nicht, ich kenn die Strecke in und auswendig! Obwohl, eigentlich ja nur im Regen, das einzige Jahr wo richtig schönes Wetter war, war ich krank - und 2005 wars ja ne andere Strecke bei der DM...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub für mich lohnt sich das nicht, ich kenn die Strecke in und auswendig! Obwohl, eigentlich ja nur im Regen, das einzige Jahr wo richtig schönes Wetter war, war ich krank - und 2005 wars ja ne andere Strecke bei der DM...



Hi

Also wenns maximal so 60 Km entfernt wär würd ich mitmachen, aber da es ein Weg gute 200 Km sind!   ist mir das doch zuviel Aufwand und zuviel Benzinkosten zum hinfahren und 2 Wochen später zum Rennen dann nochmal.

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## schwarz_waelder (19. September 2007)

Müllerchen schrieb:


> jo so aus dem höhenprofil raus ists jetzt net DIE hammerstrecke. aber so zum einstieg denke ich wird sie ganz gut sein. will mich ja net gleich derbe blamieren



schließe mich dem an hast völlig recht.fürn ersten marathon dieses jahr  wirds schon gehn. werde die mitteldistanz, also die 78km, mal ausprobiern wie die so ist. 

wenn wir grad schon beim thema sind: Fährt jemand zufällig aus´m raum freiburg oder weiter östlich auch die Mitteldistanz und hat noch Platz im Auto? Bitte bei mir melden, hänge bissle in der Luft zurzeit was das angeht. Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. September 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also wenns maximal so 60 Km entfernt wär würd ich mitmachen, aber da es ein Weg gute 200 Km sind!   ist mir das doch zuviel Aufwand und zuviel Benzinkosten zum hinfahren und 2 Wochen später zum Rennen dann nochmal.
> 
> ...



Naja für mich wären es zwar nur 80km aber das sind auch gut 1h15min Fahrzeit - und wie Du schon sagst, 2 Wochen später nochmal...


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (30. September 2007)

Hoi,
Ich bin dieses Jahr auch dabei!
Mein erstes Rennen überhaupt Da ich erst 15 bin fahre ich nur die 30 KM!*freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es bei der Vorhersage bleibt wirds am Wochenende ja sehr schoenes Bikewetter


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2007)

Auf bike sport news steht, daß bereits 920 Voranmeldungen vorliegen und daß mit den Nachmeldungen deutlich über 1000 Fahrer(innen) erwartet werden.

Nun klick mich schon


----------



## Oetti03 (4. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wenn es bei der Vorhersage bleibt wirds am Wochenende ja sehr schoenes Bikewetter



Ball flachhalten  Ich erinner dich dann dran, wenn wir wieder bis zu den Knien im Matsch stehen...

Was gibts eigentlich als Teilnehmer-Präsent? Wieder ein Trikot oder nur wieder nen Rucksack-Beutel-Crap!?


----------



## aka (4. Oktober 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Ball flachhalten  Ich erinner dich dann dran, wenn wir wieder bis zu den Knien im Matsch stehen...


Naja, bis zu den Knien wird der Schlamm wohl nicht gehen - aber windschattenfahren wird sicher keinen Spass machen  


Oetti03 schrieb:


> Was gibts eigentlich als Teilnehmer-Präsent? Wieder ein Trikot oder nur wieder nen Rucksack-Beutel-Crap!?


Lt. der Albgold Seite bekommt man für die Mittel- / Lankstrecke das:




Mit wärs lieber die Startgebührt wär 15 Euro billiger, Trikots und anderen Krempel brauch' ich keinen mehr


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Oktober 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Ball flachhalten  Ich erinner dich dann dran, wenn wir wieder bis zu den Knien im Matsch stehen...
> 
> Was gibts eigentlich als Teilnehmer-Präsent? Wieder ein Trikot oder nur wieder nen Rucksack-Beutel-Crap!?



Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! Ich will mal richtig schönes Wetter auf der Strecke haben!    
Trikot - Naja was auch sonst, mittlerweile will die selbst geschenkt schon keiner mehr...


----------



## aka (4. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Trikot - Naja was auch sonst, mittlerweile will die selbst geschenkt schon keiner mehr...


Ein Trikot - Potzblitz, hätt' keiner mit gerechnet 
Stimmt aber nicht, man kann die Trikots schon ganz gut _weiter _verschenken (Boa, Supr, a Finischershirt ....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (5. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Naja, bis zu den Knien wird der Schlamm wohl nicht gehen - aber windschattenfahren wird sicher keinen Spass machen
> 
> Lt. der Albgold Seite bekommt man für die Mittel- / Lankstrecke das:
> 
> ...



Wäre mir zwar auch lieber wenn die Startgebühr niedriger wäre. Wird sie aber nicht sein, das Trikot zahlt der Sponsor.

Und man darf so ein Geschenk nicht unterschätzen, für uns, die wir alle naselang ein Rennen fahren, ist so ein Trikot nicht aufregend. Aber es gibt auch Leute die das selten machen und die finden das toll.

Und manchmal kann man die Sachen auch ganz gut brauchen.


----------



## Waldbearbeiter (5. Oktober 2007)

an die Leute die die Strecke noch in Erinnerung haben:

könnt ihr mir sagen wie die Steigungen so sind. Also so prozentmäßig eher hoch(Rampen oder ähnliches) oder eher gemächlich ansteigend. Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich am Sonntag mit ner 28 kasette oder besser mit mehr fahren soll. Danke schonmal


----------



## arnte (6. Oktober 2007)

Waldbearbeiter schrieb:


> an die Leute die die Strecke noch in Erinnerung haben:
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen wie die Steigungen so sind. Also so prozentmäßig eher hoch(Rampen oder ähnliches) oder eher gemächlich ansteigend. Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich am Sonntag mit ner 28 kasette oder besser mit mehr fahren soll. Danke schonmal



z.t. doch schon ziemlich steil aber dafür nur kurz - mit ner 28er kasette sollte das imo gehn.


----------



## Oetti03 (6. Oktober 2007)

Weiß gar nicht mehr: Gibts morgen eigentlich Flaschen??


----------



## Stromberg (6. Oktober 2007)

Letztes Jahr in Trochtelfingen gabs welche.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Oktober 2007)

So, gerade bin ich 140km umsonst hin zurück von und nach Münsingen gefahren. Grund: Mittelgrosses Chaos bei den Nachmeldungen. Der Veranstalter wurde komplett erschlagen von einer unerwarteten Flut an Nachmeldungen, wie ich es in 3 Dutzend bisher gefahrener Marathons noch nie erlebt habe. Ich unter gut 300 Leuten in der kleinen Turnhalle gestanden, die alle auf Nachmeldungen warteten. Davor waren auch noch knapp 150 Leute mehr drin, die nur ihre Startnummer holen wollten  Der Veranstalter hat teilweise schon die Rückseiten alter Nummer verwendet, um darauf mit Edding die Startnummern zu malen.
Ich wartete rund eine Stunde lang bis 10 Min. vor dem Start, als ich dann einsah daß es keinen Sinn mehr hatte. Ob der Start verschoben werden sollte (weil immer zu dem Zeitpunkt ich und noch rund 150 Leute warteten) konnte mir auch niemand von der Orga sagen.
Naja, nochmal eine Erfahrung reicher   Aufgrund der Tatsache, daß sich optimale Wetterbedingungen anbahnten (sonst immer nur Schlechtwetter) und daß ab jetzt die AGT zu der German-Bike-Masters gehört, ist es eigentlich kein Wunder. Aber daß es so hart kommt, hätte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich war dabei!
Beim der Kurzdistanz ist man auch eine Halbe stunge angestanden das man seine, vorangemeldete, Startnummer bekamm!
Am Ende wurde es zwar nur Platz 64 aber fürs erste mal gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## arnte (7. Oktober 2007)

die turnhalle zur unterlagen-abholung war schon bisserl arg klein. aber was sollten sie denn machen?


nua, das rennen war wirklich super. nette streckenposten, verpflegung okay und ich war über 20 min schneller als letztes jahr (m-distanz). ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## wof (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

..wir sind auch mitgefahren; Mittel, Strecke (bis auf die 2km Schlamm) OK, nur die Verpfegung war wohl nichts, keine Riegel o.ä. auf der Strecke, und im Ziel, auch nur noch zu Trinken, in der Ausschreibung steht was anderes, Die Mittel waren 83km + 1350HM (Polar - Uhr)....

gr P+S


----------



## Oetti03 (7. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen! Gut, essen auf der Strecke war net so der Bringer; war mir aber egal, hatte ja meine Gels... Im Ziel gabs massig Zopf und Getränke und Bananen und Brot...

Die Turnhalle war echt grenzwertig! Und die Logik, dass man sich erst ne Nummer holt und dann zu den Starterbeuteln geht wo dann erst verglichen wird ob du auch der bist der für die Nummer vorgesehen ist, versteh ich net. Aber egal.

Tolles Rennen. Super Zeit. Nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneii500 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Ich war auch dabei,auf der Kurzstrecke!
Die Nummernausgabe war ja total übel.Ich bekam ja nicht mal mehr eine Tüte ,obwohl ich vorgemeldet war.Nur das Shirt und die Nummer in die Hand gedrückt.Sollten sie das wohl nächstes mal besser in der großen Halle machen,so wie in Trochtelfingen!
Aber naja,wenigstens war das Rennen toll!
Cheers!


----------



## Tobi-161 (7. Oktober 2007)

Bitte tut euch und uns nächstes Mal den Gefallen und trennt die Nachmelder von den Vorangemeldeten. Die die euch mit der Voranmeldung die Planung einfacher machen, sollten eigentlich nicht durch Chaos und lange Wartezeiten "bestraft", ist irgendwo nicht Sinn der Sache. Bei Nachmeldungen ist das was anderes, aber mit dem Risiko müssen allein die Nachmelder leben das es mal etwas länger dauern könnte...

Ansonsten wars top, Wetter wurde sehr gut, Strecke ok (mir zu flach ) mein Ergbniss wohl auch... obwohl ich nicht in der Liste steh  (Meine Startnummer konnte nicht aufgefunden werden)


----------



## wof (7. Oktober 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen! Gut, essen auf der Strecke war net so der Bringer; war mir aber egal, hatte ja meine Gels... Im Ziel gabs massig Zopf und Getränke und Bananen und Brot...
> 
> Die Turnhalle war echt grenzwertig! Und die Logik, dass man sich erst ne Nummer holt und dann zu den Starterbeuteln geht wo dann erst verglichen wird ob du auch der bist der für die Nummer vorgesehen ist, versteh ich net. Aber egal.
> 
> Tolles Rennen. Super Zeit. Nächstes Jahr wieder



Deine Ziel Zeit (ca)..


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Oktober 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Bei Nachmeldungen ist das was anderes, aber mit dem Risiko müssen allein die Nachmelder leben das es mal etwas länger dauern könnte...



Jo, eigentlich läuft das auf jedem Marathon so ab, daß der Vorangemeldete reinläuft, entweder sofort oder nach 1-2 Minuten Wartezeit seine Nummer bekommt. So war es bis jetzt überall. 
Bei Nachmeldern dauert es meist 5-10 Minuten bis der Nachmelder seine Nummer in den Händen hält, manchmal auch 15 Minuten, aber dann ist es schon aussergewöhnlich lange.
Aber so ein Chaos wie heute ist mir neu. Zu wenig Platz und Personal und keine klare Ausschilderung und ein insgesamt sehr eigenwilliger Ablauf und verwirrte Startnummerabholer, was alles verzögerte.
Ich hätte wohl auch die 32er-Strecke nehmen können, dazu hätte es evtl. gerade noch so gereicht von der Zeit her. Aber eine Mega-Hektik für nur 32km Rennen ohne die guten Fahrer (Sieger 32km gerade mal ein 25er-Schnitt) zu veranstalten, dazu hatte ich dann die Lust verloren 
Aber kann passieren. Nächstes Jahr ist alles wieder gut und alle haben sich wieder lieb


----------



## arnte (8. Oktober 2007)

wof schrieb:


> Die Mittel waren 83km + 1350HM (Polar - Uhr)....



meine polar zeigte 79,8 km + 1285 HM... wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Oktober 2007)

mir wurde bisher immer von einer total langweiligen (da sehr einfachen Strecke)  berichtet, die Angaben 80/1300  in Verb. mit dem Schnitt in den Ergebnislisten (Sieger ca 29km/h) lassen auch nicht auf eine MTB-Veranstaltung schließen (und höchstenfalls auf eine sehr gut einsteiger- und straßenfahrertaugliche, was nicht diskriminierend gemeint ist)


----------



## maxmistral (8. Oktober 2007)

Tja was soll man da sagen zum Chaos bei der Veranstaltung. Das ist halt so, wenn der Veranstalter von lauter "Schönwetter-Fahrern" überrannt wird, die im letzten Augenblick sich zu einem Start entschließen. Es war von 500 Nachmeldern für Sonntag die Rede. Da geht dann auch mal die Verpflegung aus.

Die Strecke selber, wirklich aufregend ist die nicht, was in der Szene aber bekannt sein sollte, wer einen Single-Trail Marathon will, dem sei Neustadt empfohlen, oder Bad Wildbad. Bei mir war es ein 27er Schnitt auf der Mittelstrecke, das geht nur mit Windschatten fahren in der Gruppe. Münsingen hat fast ein bißchen den Charakter eines Straßenrennens.


----------



## mspf (8. Oktober 2007)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Tja was soll man da sagen zum Chaos bei der Veranstaltung. Das ist halt so, wenn der Veranstalter von lauter "Schönwetter-Fahrern" überrannt wird, die im letzten Augenblick sich zu einem Start entschließen. Es war von 500 Nachmeldern für Sonntag die Rede. Da geht dann auch mal die Verpflegung aus.



Dann sollte der Veranstalter einfach ein Teilnehmerlimit setzen und damit die Teilnehmerzahl so begrenzen, dass die Orga+Verpflegung einwandfrei funktionieren. Wer meint, er könne sich in letzter Sekunde noch schnell nachmelden, hat dann einfach Pech gehabt. Es war lange genug Zeit sich vorher anzumelden.
Dass dann diejenigen darunter leiden (z.B. Verpflegung ausgegangen, lange Wartezeiten, ...), die sich frühzeitig angemeldet haben, finde ich schade.

Und mit der Zeitnahme und Wertung ist auch viel schief gelaufen, aber damit möchte ich jetzt nicht auch noch anfangen...


----------



## bunsi (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin die Minirunde gefahren, und ja schwer war die Strecke auch nicht, Waldautobahn mit paar Wiesen und Asphalt eben. Hat riesen Spaß gemacht, außer das die Verpflegungsstelle auf der kleinen Runde extrem doof platziert war. Quasi in einer Miniabfahrt kurz vor dem nächsten Anstieg. Ich hätte was mitgenommen wenn einem Becher gereicht worden wären, aberd a anzuhalten war mir zu doof. 
Die Minirunde hatte laut meinem Hac auch knapp 34km anstatt 32 und 700 anstatt 500hm.

Trotz allem ein toller Sonntag und Saisonabschluß, da ich viele nette Bekannte getroffen habe.

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2007)

maxmistral schrieb:


> ... Bei mir war es ein 27er Schnitt auf der Mittelstrecke ...




PERFEKT


2. in Deiner AK


GRATULATION



Bube


----------



## Tobi-161 (8. Oktober 2007)

bunsi schrieb:


> Die Minirunde hatte laut meinem Hac auch knapp 34km anstatt 32 und 700 anstatt 500hm.




ah, ich dachte schon mein HAC spinnt o.ä.... denn 200hm mehr ist ja schon einiges im bezug auf 500 angegebene...


----------



## arnte (8. Oktober 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> mir wurde bisher immer von einer total langweiligen (da sehr einfachen Strecke)  berichtet, die Angaben 80/1300  in Verb. mit dem Schnitt in den Ergebnislisten (Sieger ca 29km/h) lassen auch nicht auf eine MTB-Veranstaltung schließen (und höchstenfalls auf eine sehr gut einsteiger- und straßenfahrertaugliche, was nicht diskriminierend gemeint ist)




naja, die strecke ist landschaftlich reizvoll und die abfahrten sind dank geschwindigkeiten von über 60 km/h auf schotter auch alles andere als langweilig (für mich jedenfalls  ). ansonsten trifft deine beschreibung aber voll und ganz zu - ein perfektes event für mich


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Oktober 2007)

Die Teilnahme bei DER Micky Maus-Strecke vom Wetter abhängig machen und sich dann panikartig anmelden wenn der Kachelmann im Fernsehen Biergartenwetter vorhersagt?  naja, bei Wildbad oder Neustadt ok, aber dieses Bügelbrett  
Bei mir hat es sich erst am Samstagabend entschieden ob ich überhaupt fahren konnte zeitmässig. Dann habe ich doch grüne Licht bekommen und noch nachts um zwölf mein Bike und meine Sachen hergerichtet. Schade daß es nicht wenigstens bewölkt war, das hätte schon 300 Nachmelder weniger bedeutet.


----------



## Oetti03 (8. Oktober 2007)

wof schrieb:


> Deine Ziel Zeit (ca)..



Ungefähr 3 Stunden...


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Oktober 2007)

Nun ja, ich durfte ja auch 33km Rennen fahren, dann war ich in Trochtelfingen und mein rechtes Pedal gebrochen - worauf ich wieder über 30km mit einem auf Pedal zurückfahren durfte :-(.
So ein Chaos in der Anmeldung hab ich noch nie erlebt, aber auch noch nie soviele Leute bei der Alb Gold Trophy gesehen! Klar wars fast abzusehen, aber den Ansturm hätt ich nun auch nicht erwartet, das war wohl doch zuviel für den Veranstalter - die Pleiten vom Zeitnehmer fand ich noch viel dramatischer, der Transponder ist ein Witz der eh nicht zur Zeitnahme dient - das hat ein Mitarbeiter von BR-Timing von Hand und mit nem Zettel gemacht - der war allerdings auch etwas vom "Ansturm" überfordert! Weshalb dann auch mal der ne bessere Zeit hatte, der später ins Ziel kam! Rechenfehler bei der Serienwertung gabs auch noch, manche durften 5 Ergebnisse mit aufnehmen, andere nur 4 - also das ist meines Erachtens die größte Pleite - aber das ist nicht das 1. mal bei BR-Timing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (8. Oktober 2007)

Das stimmt, Klaus. 
Alles in allem waren die ganzen Leute vom Veranstalter waren trotzdem freundlich und stellten sich tapfer und konzentriert der herbeirollenden Masse. Wenn auch nicht immer mit Erfolg, aber naja.

Das Gemotze einzelner weniger Leute in der Menge konnte ich dagegen gar nicht ab. Hey dachte ich mir, es ist Wochenende, schönes Wetter und es geht um eines jeden liebstes Hobby. Stressen und ärgern lassen muss man sich im Alltag oft genug, da versuche ich es locker zu sehen. Kann man auch nix ändern, nächstes Jahr gibts auch wieder schönes Maras und schönes Wetter. Ich konte dann wenigstens ersatzweise endlich ne Motorradtour machen. Von den resevierten 40 gleich mal 15 in Form von Super bleifrei in den Tank gestopft und losgeknattert. Hatte auch was


----------



## Femi (9. Oktober 2007)

Tag,
war am Sonntag meine (Mini-) Marathon Premiere und mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Musste mich -leider...- nachmelden, was ich mir zuvor auch etwas entspannter vorgestellt hatte. Dachte schon das wär normal bei einer solchen Veranstaltung, ich bin beruhigt!
Die Strecke war ganz ok, hätte aber auch nichts gegen etwas schwierigeres Geläuf gehabt, da ich eher technisch als konditionell ganz gut drauf bin. Aber ist ja als Jedermann-Rennen gedacht, also völlig ok.
Eine anspruchsvolle/gefährliche Stelle gab es trotzdem. Es ging von einem stark verwurzelten Bergab-Pfad auf asphaltierte Straße mit starker Linkskurve, auf die der ganze Matsch getragen wurde. Als ich in die Kurve fuhr stand gerade einer auf der gestürzt war und nach dem Passieren gleich hinter mir hörte ich noch das Schleifen von Metall über den Asphalt... Gute Besserung und mein Beileid an die beiden gestürzten!

Aber viel wichtiger: Hatte ca. bei km 26 einen Platten. Mir hat dort ein freundlicher etwas älterer Herr, Hennes oder so ähnlich, der grob geschätzte 35-45 Jahre alt ist einen Schlauch, Pumpe und Reifenheber gegeben, was ich ihm beim Ziel zurückgeben/ersetzen wollte. Hat leider nicht hingehauen.
Falls jemand jemanden kennt, dem auf der Strecke die genannten Utensilien abgezogen wurden, den bitte ich sich kurz bei mir zu melden, dass ich meinem Helfer Danken und seinen Kram doch noch ersetzen kann.

Merci!


----------



## Giant_Team (9. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> die Pleiten vom Zeitnehmer fand ich noch viel dramatischer...


Oh ja, ich auch. Da taucht doch plötzlich ein Karl Moll als 1. in den Ergebnislisten auf und niemand scheint ihn zu kennen.  
Deshalb haben sie auch schnell bei der Siegerehrung den 2. zum 1. usw. erklärt.
Wie lustig


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich auch. Da taucht doch plötzlich ein Karl Moll als 1. in den Ergebnislisten auf und niemand scheint ihn zu kennen.
> Deshalb haben sie auch schnell bei der Siegerehrung den 2. zum 1. usw. erklärt.
> Wie lustig



Auf der Mitteldistanz Herren war der 1. und der 5. Platz falsch besetzt weil 5 statt 4 Ergebnisse gewertet wurden! Der 1. hatte 1350 Punkte, da kommst selbst Du mit Deinen 1200 nicht mit!!!!       Möcht wissen wo Du die 150 Punkte vergeben hast, ich hab se nicht bekommen!


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Auf der Mitteldistanz Herren war der 1. und der 5. Platz falsch besetzt weil 5 statt 4 Ergebnisse gewertet wurden! Der 1. hatte 1350 Punkte, da kommst selbst Du mit Deinen 1200 nicht mit!!!!       Möcht wissen wo Du die 150 Punkte vergeben hast, ich hab se nicht bekommen!


 
Oh ja, das war echt der Hammer u. der Oli Frei war völlig entsetzt. Stand er als Gesamtsieger doch bereits vorher fest.
Muß mal den Achim fragen, wie er das angestellt hat. Vielleicht gab´s für Zypern Bonuspunkte.  

Denn mal bis So. in Köngen. 3h im Kreis fahren. Hoffentlich wird mir nicht schlecht davon.  Da kannste ja mal bissle XC Start üben.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Oh ja, das war echt der Hammer u. der Oli Frei war völlig entsetzt. Stand er als Gesamtsieger doch bereits vorher fest.
> Muß mal den Achim fragen, wie er das angestellt hat. Vielleicht gab´s für Zypern Bonuspunkte.
> 
> Denn mal bis So. in Köngen. 3h im Kreis fahren. Hoffentlich wird mir nicht schlecht davon.  Da kannste ja mal bissle XC Start üben.



Wenn ich wüßte das es Dir schlecht wird würd ich mich ja richtig angstrengen, dann hätt ich vielleicht ne Chance - mal sehen, gibt ja in Köngen viele Möglichkeiten zu fahren!     
Wer ausser Lukas und Dir kommt den noch, damit ich mir das gleich überlegen kann!


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte das es Dir schlecht wird würd ich mich ja richtig angstrengen, dann hätt ich vielleicht ne Chance - mal sehen, gibt ja in Köngen viele Möglichkeiten zu fahren!
> Wer ausser Lukas und Dir kommt den noch, damit ich mir das gleich überlegen kann!



Lizenzfahrer sind ja im 3h Rennen nicht zugelassen. Deshalb fährt Lukas Singlespeed. Der Rest vom Team hat Lizenz, ist somit nicht startberechtigt.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob doch irgend welche Lizenzfahrer kommen, die nicht so bekannt sind   Ansonsten ist da immer einer aus Neuffen dabei, der arme versucht schon seit Jahren das Ding einmal zu gewinnen 

Also, kneifen gilt nicht!


----------



## pr0phet (11. Oktober 2007)

Weiss jemand ob die an der Strecke noch kurz vor dem Rennen was geändert haben? Bei mir waren es laut Tacho 80,7km aber an dem 40km Schild hat es noch genau gepasst! ich hatte auch ein streckenprofil dabei und da waren die letzten hügel gar nicht mehr drauf


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Lizenzfahrer sind ja im 3h Rennen nicht zugelassen. Deshalb fährt Lukas Singlespeed. Der Rest vom Team hat Lizenz, ist somit nicht startberechtigt.
> Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob doch irgend welche Lizenzfahrer kommen, die nicht so bekannt sind   Ansonsten ist da immer einer aus Neuffen dabei, der arme versucht schon seit Jahren das Ding einmal zu gewinnen
> 
> Also, kneifen gilt nicht!



Naja mal sehen, Mixed wäre auch nicht schlecht, mein Mädel tendiert glaub ich in die Richtung...
Wobei ich dann ja nur etwas mehr als 1,5h fahre, ist recht wenig - da werde ich ja kaum warm


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen, Mixed wäre auch nicht schlecht, mein Mädel tendiert glaub ich in die Richtung...
> Wobei ich dann ja nur etwas mehr als 1,5h fahre, ist recht wenig - da werde ich ja kaum warm



Wenn du brav bist, dann darfst du vielleicht auch mal 2 Runden am Stück fahren.  Oder du machst bissle auf CC-Racer - jede Runde dicke Vollgas!

Ausreden wegen Wetter werden eher schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wenn du brav bist, dann darfst du vielleicht auch mal 2 Runden am Stück fahren.  Oder du machst bissle auf CC-Racer - jede Runde dicke Vollgas!
> 
> Ausreden wegen Wetter werden eher schwierig.




Hm, in der Schweiz sind wir mal ein 6h Rennen gefahren, da haben wir jede Runde abgewechselt, aber ich denk ab und zu sollte ich 2 Runden fahren, damit ich überhaupt ein paar km zusammenbekomme  Wobei Vollgas ist eh klar, wenn man abwechselt muss voll draufgehalten werden, man kann sich dann ja wieder ausruhen! Vor allem kann man gemütlich essen und trinken, nicht so umständlich wie auf dem Bock!  
Na das stimmt, das Wetter hält super, macht richtig Spaß zu fahren, sind genau meine Temperaturen! Vielleicht fahr ich doch alleine...

Wie ist eigentlich die Strecke, bist Du das schon gefahren? Hats wenigstens ein bischen was technisches oder ist sie komplett harmlos?


----------



## Giant_Team (12. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Strecke, bist Du das schon gefahren? Hats wenigstens ein bischen was technisches oder ist sie komplett harmlos?



Die ist total einfach. Im Stadion musst du eine Treppe ca. 10 Stufen runter und 200m weiter darfst dann vom Bike um eine Treppe hochzurennen und wieder draufspringen...
Letztes Jahr war´s zum Anfang an einer Stelle etwas matschig, aber das dürft dies Jahr kein Problem sein, also RR und co auf´s Bike machen.
Runde ist knapp 6km lang und die Besten dürften zwischen 11-13min brauchen. Lukas im letzten Jahr 15 Runden, ich 14.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich gleich mit dem Bike nach Köngen rüberfahren, somit gleich bissle warmgefahren.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Die ist total einfach. Im Stadion musst du eine Treppe ca. 10 Stufen runter und 200m weiter darfst dann vom Bike um eine Treppe hochzurennen und wieder draufspringen...
> Letztes Jahr war´s zum Anfang an einer Stelle etwas matschig, aber das dürft dies Jahr kein Problem sein, also RR und co auf´s Bike machen.
> Runde ist knapp 6km lang und die Besten dürften zwischen 11-13min brauchen. Lukas im letzten Jahr 15 Runden, ich 14.
> Ich werd wahrscheinlich gleich mit dem Bike nach Köngen rüberfahren, somit gleich bissle warmgefahren.



Wie ich muss vom Bike - wer macht den sowas - hab ich mal erwähnt, dass ich nicht gern laufe?  Wozu sonst wäre ich aufs Bike gestiegen?  
Naja wenigstens gehts ne Treppe runter! Danke für die Info! Dann schau ich mal nach schnellen Reifen...
Der Nebel könnte noch weggehen, bin das schöne Wetter mit Sonne schon fast gewöhnt! Zumindest wars die letzten 3 Rennen so...


----------

